# Shake Down from T-Quoter



## LegendsGraphics (Mar 15, 2010)

Last month switched phone companies, in the process, the firewalls where down and we got a nasty virus and had to rebuild a pc. That PC had t-quoter on it. When I went to reload it, it now tells me that my version is already activated by me and I cannot use it. Call T-quoter and am told I have to pony up $375 for support contract. Since this software has been a piece of scatalogical matter since the beginning, I refused to pay it and told them so, politely. Now cannot get through or get an answer. My advice is stay away from this company. I suffered with this software for over 3 years and it is a complete headache. I will invest that money in a new program.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Legends:

I recommend Shopworks if you are in the market for a new software platform. Good features and great customer support.

Good luck,

-M


----------



## Enrique (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't mean to be a **** but if the program was a "scatological matter since the beginning" why reload it on your PC at all? That's your opportunity to try something else, like the program Atkinson suggested.


----------



## Printmark (Sep 25, 2011)

Look around (or down at the signature)... there are new estimating products on the market as well. Just takes them awhile to get into search engines.

Printmark


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think Josh from CadCut Direct had posted a free quote system...there are a couple free or nearly free quote program


----------

